# The "POWER CELL" Custom Scratch Built Case.



## Zenator (Oct 25, 2015)

*PC Build Specs: *

Height up to 700mm.
Width: up to 400mm.
Case Shape: cylinder. One base, One top, 3 Pillars, 3 clear windows. Being build ATM.
Case Colour: Grayish/white, with some black & red.
MoBo:* Asus H97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard* That will mounted to the bottom and the case.
GPU: *ASUS TURBO GEFORCE GTX 960 OC Edition 2GB-GDDR5.* Staying air cooled, This will be mounted to one of the 3 case pillars.
Running on a PCIe cable. *The TURBO GTX 960* with the exhaust out the bottom of the case,
And the intake for the *TURBO GTX 960* will come from the pillar it is mounted to.
CPU: 4690k
RAM: ?
PSU: Still needed, Will be mounted in the base.
Water Cooling, One custom 60mm x 400mm res. (3x 120 slim rads, CPU block, 1x Pump, fittings.) ( 6x90mm W 20x20mm H,D clear blocks running 9x5mm Round 500mm L tubing.
that will be on the out side of the case as part of the loop. being built ATM)
Lighting: Black Light, and some white LED's.
Fluid: Neon Green.
Loop fittings:


Playing catch up. this build have been in progress for about 5 weeks.

Hi My name Is Ken Byrnes I'm 46, I live in Canberra AUS. I'm only new to the Modding world of custom PC building. I have build 2 or 3 normal PC's over the years, But have only just got into making then stand out from the normal every day PC.

I work as a spray painter 5 days a week for a sign shop. I have always loved any and all kinds of art. I do all my own photo-shop work. I have also been a Pro game Texture artist and have a diploma in game design as well as being Pro Airbrush artist. But I no longer do a lot of that any more just don't have the time. I'm also into building cars well when I say building I'm starting to restore a 1970 VG valiant 2 door hardtop. That would be a 68 or 69 Dodge Dart in the USA.

You can find some of my art work here of what i have done in the past. http://zenator.wix.com/zenator-art



Like I was saying I'm new to modding. and would like to make it a full time job. I'm planing to buy a small CNC router to start making custom PC's as well as custom parts. But first I felt I needed to show what kind to PC's I can build.

Why did I start PC modding ? Mostly because I have all ways liked playing games and building PC's and with all my art skills, and now leaning how to use a CNC router at work, I think maybe I have found some way to bring out my art

and have some fun at the same time and turn it into my life.

You can also find my first ever PC case mod here,  Fallout 4 case mod.

http://forums.overcl...d.php?t=1149976

To start off with I'm doing the out side water blocks/res there will be 6 in all three at the top and three at the bottom. All 6 will be part of the cooling loop.

They will be fitted to the out side of the case, The three on top will be linked the one's on the bottom. So one top one will link to one bottom one, with 3x 5mm clear tubes and so on. on the back of each block will be one fitting that go's to a stand 1/2 mantel bent loop. back to one of the other blocks and keeps going.  Lets just call the outer blocks (Loop rails.)

So below I have started a quick step by step.
for the blocks, after ill be adding the 3x 5mm tubes to the 2x blocks to make one (Loop Rail.) and this will be done 3 times.


















I have been going is working on the Motherboard armor and the back plate IO shield that will lock onto the Motherboard armor, Still need to make a hole for the CPU. but still not sure what CPU block will be used.

























Center res mount. So far I have made the casing, added some blue LED's, put some steel mesh around it. Still need to add a small electric motor to turn the black cover at the bottom. to create a rotation of light in side the case. Once that is done i will starting working on the rest of the res mount. And then add the rest of the trimmings.

More Soon.


----------



## Zenator (Oct 25, 2015)

Here the CNC parts are now done, And are now being put together.

Along with some of the hardware that will now be test fitted to the case.

Then all the side pillars cut to size and will be added for the height, The Pillars will be box like to hide all the things you gust don't want to be seen running from the top of the case to the bottom. MOBO tray has been made as well but still needs to be vented on the back.


















Rad's & all 6 fans are fitted as well as the Res, It's now hanging from the top as well.






























I have been working on the base and the pillars one of the pillars will hold the GPU, The GPU will take air in from the outside of the pillar as well as the inside.

Ive cut out and mounted the GPU and all is good. Still making the Pillars stronger by making them two layers thick in side the two layers will be a 20mm space to run wires and such to the top and back.

MOBO and Pump are new in there places as well, Once all the hardware is fitted, and the case is complete all the hardware will be removed again so I can start painting the case. inside & out.

Here it is so far. Yep its talllllllllll: And might I say Different.  (H-700mm )










Outer Loop tubing.










GPU from the out side of the case, will have mesh over the face. and a filter that slides in from the side.





Inside the case,









I have made 3 mounts to hold the center Res Light, And to strengthen up the case a bit more. One of then needed to be change to work with the GPU space.










My work shop or should I say my Wife's dining table.





The bottom of the case with PSU filter.









Today I fitted a flow indicator into one of the back pillars so it cans be seen from the inside of the case, I also added 2 micro switchers to the bottom front of the case, One switch has a green LED, and the other is blue, One switch will be for the power and the other will be the reset, the blue LED will be the HDD drive light, and the green will be the power light.









The I-beam has been test fitted, here are some photo's of where they are going.













What do you think ?

Thanks for stopping by. 

Cheers, Ken.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 25, 2015)

May I saw wow. 

Nice work. Subbed for final. Very good job man


----------



## manofthem (Oct 25, 2015)

Sure doesn't look like you're new to modding!  Very awesome


----------



## Zenator (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks guys,


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 27, 2015)

Looks like a hybrid of a Rostock 3D printer, a Nuclear reactor and a Porsche Carrera. 
Awesome!!! Mi likez it


----------



## GKirev (Oct 27, 2015)

I admire your attention to detail and dedication in this project. Can't wait for the final result! 10/10


----------



## Zenator (Oct 27, 2015)

silentbogo said:


> Looks like a hybrid of a Rostock 3D printer, a Nuclear reactor and a Porsche Carrera.
> Awesome!!! Mi likez it




Cheers, silentbogo,  * Much appreciated!*


----------



## Zenator (Oct 27, 2015)

GKirev said:


> I admire your attention to detail and dedication in this project. Can't wait for the final result! 10/10




Thank you so very much. Gkirev.


----------



## Zenator (Oct 29, 2015)

Hello again everyone, Just a small update I have made a dust filter for the GPU as well, That slides out for the side of the pillar for cleaning. And added the mesh. I have done more to the GPU mount. But will have some updates on the weekend.
I have also change the logo it needed redoing the old one was bugging the crap out of me, and the new logo can now be easily made on a CNC or laser cutter if need be.


















Thank for stopping by. :thumbup:


----------



## Zenator (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello Again,

 Still progressing on the Power Cell. I have been adding more details to the outer rims of the case, Still a lot more to do there. I have now also added the lower I-beam arms.  As well as the outlet for the GPU. I will be doing all the side covers for the top and bottom base over the next week. Getting much closer to having it ready for paint.































Thanks again for stopping by.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 1, 2015)

For some reason this popped in my head when I read the title.  Super good looking build though!  Interested to see the connection between the motherboard and video card.


----------



## Zenator (Nov 2, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> For some reason this popped in my head when I read the title.  Super good looking build though!  Interested to see the connection between the motherboard and video card.



Thanks newtekie1, That's funny Advert.   I see where you are coming from with it.


----------



## Zenator (Nov 8, 2015)

Power Cell Light test.

I ended up changing out the PCB's to RGB  LED tape. I just made up a inner ring to run the tape. Still need to blacken out the inside to stop any light bleeding out.


----------



## IBMer (Nov 8, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Zenator (Nov 8, 2015)

Thank you IBMer.


----------



## Zenator (Nov 15, 2015)

Hello again time for a new update,

Below is the curving process I used to get the sides done, I placed the inside a thin sheet of alloy that will hold the curve that's needed and heat it up with a heat gun till it forms the same shape then let it cool. After this I have cut a window out and added mesh to it. Still work in progress.





























 I have also fitted a HX1000i PSU.











Finished the front Start/reset.







The MoBo armor cover is now done as well.















Hear is the Colour theme I'm going to be doing on the out side of the case.







Thanks again for stopping by.


----------



## Zenator (Nov 23, 2015)

Hello again everyone.

Time again for some more photo's 

The outside of the case is almost done. just need to make the side panels and add some more details to the top disk as well as the pillars and then paint it all. then wire it all up. And start on the inner loop.  














I have added a water temp gauge below as well as a mount to see it better. It could just be me and this was by no means what it had intended my son told me it looks a bit like a storm trooper face.I don't think so my self so ill let you decide on that one.






Here I have added some black light LED's 5mm ones,

I have added some 3mm Black light LED's to the CPU block as well.









I have also been working on a cover to the center res, that will let me hide some more black lights.














One big change is going to be the center res, I'm changing the it around to show it more as part of the loop.. And it has nothing to do with the fact that it will work better this way.  with out adding a second res to the loop. 







Any ways this is where I'm up to at the moment. Hope you are all still as eager as I am to see it all completed. 

As always thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Zenator (Nov 25, 2015)

Hello again.

Mid week update, My first ever I think.

I have been working on the GPU, making a way for the heat to be removed to the outside of the case. As well as making a way to to trap the heat from entering the inside of the case. and still have a way to connect a monitor to the GPU with out letting the heat in. So what I have done is make a cover that will do both, and then I will make one more to cover the monitor cable plug to hide it as well.  











I will also be making a cover to hide the PCI-e cable on the GPU.



So this is what will be going on behind the GPU to get the Hot air out. this will also stop the PCI-e cable from getting in the way as well. that will run from the top down into the bottom of the case and back up to the MoBo.

Then the pillar face cover will go back over the top. so non of it will be seen.





Also in the last photo. you can see just a small notch in the center that's where the hdmi will run into the bottom of the case and out the back near the IO port. did not think to say anything about it. as It was the quickest thing to fit. 


Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Zenator (Nov 27, 2015)

Hello again.


Today I painted the Cover for the GPU that I made. Now it looks like it belongs to the GPU cover.   




All the gaps have been filled, then primed in a single pack.








I then painted it in a white acrylic single pack then sanded with 600 wet&dry paper.
I then added the red line. And then painted it in a 2 pack clear coat.





















This photo is out of focus but not on the fan and light above. Nice and flat and Shiny.  





Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Zenator (Nov 29, 2015)

Hello again,

Over the last day or so I have been putting the outside loop and blocks together,


















I glued then from the inside & out.
And there are no leeks from any of the tubing, Happy days.

























Leek testing, and this one had one. I filled then all up with water. added a plug to one end, added some air pressure to the other end to make sure they will work.








I modded the SSD as well I know its been done before but it still looks cool. and I have never tried it before so I just had to give it a go,

The PCB had to be flipped over for the ram to be seen. and I put some 1mm clear behind the window.























Thanks again for stopping by.


----------



## Zenator (Dec 6, 2015)

Hello Again, The painting process is under way.  Enjoy!  













































Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Zenator (Dec 12, 2015)

Small update!







Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Zenator (Dec 13, 2015)

Hello again,


Progress has been slow but I have fitting the rads a fans, GPU, Mobo, PSU, and are now there to stay. I have added the same shapes to the inside of the pillars that can be seen on the outside but the ones on the inside will glow white when lit with black light. and the white of the pillars wont.  
Have to get more soft tube as well don't have enough to the bottom of the loop. Going to start the inside loop over the next week. And I'm still painting the case as I go.

In this photo on the right you will see the clear cover that will be going over the 3x3 loops that will be running up and down the outside of the case. A the ASUS logo that has been sprayed on all 3 sides.










Here is a front shot of the clear cover.










Here you can see the tiles that will glow white under black light this is done on the inside of all 3 pillars and the bottom.









GPU is now all done PCI-e extender or riser is now fitted as well.
















Here I have made a cover to hide the PCI-e extender.













I run the HDMI and Display feed out the back of the case, And can still removed, but for now will be staying for testing later.







Not a lot of work space here and the nest inside will need some work.






SSD is now fitted as well.




I will keep the updates coming as the painting starts to change the look. Most of the painting I have left will be done with the airbrush. and paintbrush.


Once again that's all for now, Thanks again for stopping by.

Cheers, Ken.


----------



## The Foldinator (Dec 13, 2015)

I absolutely love it so far, nice man


----------



## Zenator (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks man,


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 24, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 24, 2015)

Sub'd for an awesome mod


----------



## Zenator (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks Guys ,


----------



## Zenator (Dec 27, 2015)

Last update till completed.

















Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Zenator (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi All, One last small update till completed.














Thanks again for stopping by, More Soon.


----------



## Zenator (Jan 11, 2016)

Some better pic's this time. The camera on my phone makes things look to have too much colour. The pic's below are true to the look of the case.

Hope you all like.




































Thanks again for stopping by. will post finale photos as soon as I can.

Cheers Ken.


----------



## Zenator (Jan 15, 2016)

Temp tests all stock settings. Over clock results soon.







Link:  http://i.imgur.com/NOt3fny.jpg








Link:  http://i.imgur.com/9LP1dA8.jpg

Room temp 25c

@ idle
Loop temp 26c
MoBo temp 26c
GPU  temp 27c

Max GPU temp under load 49c
CPU max test ? still to come.

Cheers, Ken.


----------



## lonewolf (Jan 15, 2016)

Not only looks great it looks to perform well also. Love this build really unique.


----------



## Zenator (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks, lonewolf.


----------



## Zenator (Jan 16, 2016)

CPU temp testing done. 

3dmark CPU overclocked to 4.299. from 3.500. I"m not a over-clocker so not sure how much better that score is. In fact this is the fist time Ive relay tried to do a proper over clock.  






Link: http://i.imgur.com/lwF6SkW.jpg






Link: http://i.imgur.com/oU4exMg.jpg

CPU temps. at Max running Maxload. 

Room temp at the time was 29c 
Loop temp was 29c
Max CPU temp 36c
MoBo Temp 31c
If any one know of a better CPU test please let me know. 






Link: http://i.imgur.com/o9duPWR.jpg


Auto set for Fallout 4 below.






http://i.imgur.com/Gdgrnfm.jpg

Running Fraps.

















Hope you all like the temps. As I sad not sure if there any good, Still all very new to me. 

Still working on getting finale photos, waiting on a friend with a good camera to take pic's.    

Thanks again for stopping by.


----------



## Zenator (Jan 25, 2016)

Hello again. Here are the final photo's could not get someone to take photo's for me so had a go my self enjoy.  
























































































































And one in the dark. With pretty colors. that did not work out so well. 






Thanks again for following this build and for all your feed back. 

Cheers, Ken.


----------



## Zenator (Jan 28, 2016)

One last photo's of the build. 













Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Zenator (Mar 17, 2016)

ASUS Australia 2016 PC Water Cooling Event in Sydney.
Fallout 4 and the Power Cell shown in video as well as mods from Simple Modz / GGF Lan Party / Oz Modz, From the AUS ASUS modding team.


https://www.facebook.com/ZenModz-1602842656630513/


----------

